
Ask HN: How to be a good mentee? - plet
I&#x27;ve lost touch after not having a mentor for the past 3 years. Looking for tips on how be a good mentee, what to look for when searching for a mentor and how to ask for help appropriately.
======
brudgers
Who were your previous mentors?

Why are they no longer?

Good luck.

~~~
plet
I moved countries. They didn't.

~~~
brudgers
Why not ask them for advice?

